# Evercool Releases Cross Flow System Cooler to Market



## btarunr (Sep 9, 2010)

EVERCOOL Thermal Corp., Ltd., one of the famous and professional cooler and fan brands in Taiwan. To be the solver to deal with the computer heat problem, EVERCOOL not only pays attention on computer cooling performance, but also keeps adding classic and aesthetic into product design to make the coolers have attractive appearance. In the end of 2009, EVERCOOL launched one cooler for system named "Cross Flow System Cooler", which has a classic appearance.

Cross Flow System cooler is compatible with 5.25 Driver Bay. Its design is like a turbine to inhale outside air into case, and increases the air convection for effective heat dispersion. In addition, adjustable speed is a convenient design for users, they can adjust the wind speed by themselves, and the maximum of airflow is 100CFM. Moreover, the easy installation makes users install this cooler quickly and easily.



 

 




Fit for 5.25" Drive Bay and easy to install
Turbine lateral cross-flow fan design increases the air flow and takes the heat away efficiently. 
Classical appearance design
Speed controller can control the fan speed, and the maximum speed is 100 CFM.




*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Kenshai (Sep 9, 2010)

If it really moves that much air at that noise level then it is rather impressive.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Sep 9, 2010)

Kenshai said:


> If it really moves that much air at that noise level then it is rather impressive.



Agreed, plus for a fan unit in the 5.25" bay it doesn't look that bad.


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 9, 2010)

Surprised we haven't seen more squirrel cage type fans for the PC.  I'm a little dubious about the CFM claim for this.


----------



## scaminatrix (Sep 9, 2010)

It looks a bit see through, like it's made from the lens of a pair of Aviator sunglasses; but I still like it.
If it matched my Evercool Armor I'd get one at least to test, but it doesn't look like they do any other colours


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 9, 2010)

i might have to try one of these out. it would work perfect for blowing air over my internal rad but it might not fit behind the door of my case =S


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 9, 2010)

Any thought of a dual 5.25" bay design? That would really move some air.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 9, 2010)

A couple of these popped up years ago with the exact same specs, honestly this is probably just a re-branding of that old product. I believe they didn't catch on because they sucked and didn't meet spec, either for airflow or noise... but I suppose that's true for most fans these days. It might have been a price problem too.

Edit* 
This seems to be the exact same product available years ago. Looking at frozen cpu it has a review for it from 2006.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 9, 2010)

i've seen these before years ago, they made sense with shite OEM cases that had no fans in that era.


despite claims of high airflow and low noise back then as well, they were noisy as hell and barely moved any air.


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 9, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> A couple of these popped up years ago with the exact same specs, honestly this is probably just a re-branding of that old product. I believe they didn't catch on because they sucked and didn't meet spec, either for airflow or noise... but I suppose that's true for most fans these days. It might have been a price problem too.
> 
> Edit*
> This seems to be the exact same product available years ago. Looking at frozen cpu it has a review for it from 2006.



I had one. (click here)  Check the spec, and you can learn Chinese while doing it.

They are much louder than the 23dBA they say.  But they do move a lot of air. This one is much better looking though. 



mlee49 said:


> Any thought of a dual 5.25" bay design? That would really move some air.



That would work well.


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 9, 2010)

they llok like the old CM ones that went with the stackers back in the day but those were for cooling the MB not the 5.25 bays


----------



## AndreiD (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks like a toilet paper dispenser.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 9, 2010)

a potential problem i see with this.....no dust filter - a lot of cases these days come with with dust filters - adding this would void the advantage of having filters. and if this fan moves as much air as it claims to - there will be miniture arabs, camels roaming around sand dunes created by all the dust particles at the bottom of your case in no time


----------



## Mussels (Sep 9, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> a potential problem i see with this.....no dust filter - a lot of cases these days come with with dust filters - adding this would void the advantage of having filters. and if this fan moves as much air as it claims to - there will be miniture arabs, camels roaming around sand dunes created by all the dust particles at the bottom of your case in no time



its an exhaust, not an intake.


----------



## Kenshai (Sep 9, 2010)

Mussels said:


> its an exhaust, not an intake.



It's definitely an intake. 


> Cross Flow System cooler is compatible with 5.25 Driver Bay. Its design is like a turbine to inhale outside air into case, and increases the air convection for effective heat dispersion.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 9, 2010)

Kenshai said:


> It's definitely an intake.



all the previous ones i've seen were exhausts, and they looked identical to this.


if this ones an intake, its gunna blow my mind... and eat small pets.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 9, 2010)

I think there's always been a conflict on whether or not it intakes or exhausts, because it's a blower it does both. You'll feel air moving on your hand from either end. It just throws it all over.


----------



## Kenshai (Sep 9, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I think there's always been a conflict on whether or not it intakes or exhausts, because it's a blower it does both. You'll feel air moving on your hand from either end. It just throws it all over.



That's true.


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 9, 2010)

silverstone has a couple of theese im not sure if they are still at newegg


----------



## AsRock (Sep 9, 2010)

They used to have one on newegg some years ago( still might ).  

Here's a link to this one
EVERCOOL PCAC 2 Case Fan

For $14 i would have to say either the CFM or the DB is BS.  Like hell if it was really 100CFM and only 23db they be much more exspenive i would of thought.

Same thing ? SILVERSTONE RL-FX121 Case Fan  But twice the price and only 14CFM.


----------



## Static~Charge (Sep 9, 2010)

This fan wouldn't last for 5 minutes after my cat discovered it....


----------



## zads (Sep 9, 2010)

Flow rate is almost certainly exaggerated.. 

Also for noise output:






So, you could measure the 'noise' of an Indycar engine at 23dB if you measured far enough away from it..


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 9, 2010)

zads said:


> Flow rate is almost certainly exaggerated..
> 
> Also for noise output:
> http://www.bksv.com/library/~/media/Images/Dictionary/Sound Fields jpg
> ...



Thats true but do you know the standard measurement procedure?

I'm thinking it's a specific sound device at a specific length. For fans it should be less than 1m, ideally 6".


----------



## zads (Sep 9, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Thats true but do you know the standard measurement procedure?
> 
> I'm thinking it's a specific sound device at a specific length. For fans it should be less than 1m, ideally 6".



I know what it _should_ be measured at, but the specs stated show nothing about measurement distance..
Which is why either the flow numbers, the sound numbers, or both, are BS..


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 9, 2010)

Barrel fans draw air in from one side. Most common use for them would be in furnaces(that I know of)...


Anyway, this fan is an exhaust. it will draw air in from the side opposite the motor, and this part is blocked from drawing air from outside the case.


----------



## erocker (Sep 9, 2010)

One is on it's way to me right now. I'll let you all know how it is once I recieve it.


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 10, 2010)

Kenshai said:


> It's definitely an intake.





LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I think there's always been a conflict on whether or not it intakes or exhausts, because it's a blower it does both. You'll feel air moving on your hand from either end. It just throws it all over.





erocker said:


> One is on it's way to me right now. I'll let you all know how it is once I recieve it.



It does exhaust.


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 10, 2010)

what's up with the confusion? in... out... In & Out... who cares? Kevin Kline did better in A Fish Called Wanda!


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 10, 2010)

Why so much confusion?

"inhale outside air into case" 


That means this particular one is infact an intake fan.

Read-get guys! lol


Also I want to try one of these


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 10, 2010)

The one I had was exhaust.


----------



## EiSFX (Sep 10, 2010)

I know for a fact they are exhaust i bought two of them when i first seen them years ago was thinking if thoes Specs where true u was going to rig two of them up (gettomod) and hook them up to my CPU heatsink at the time it was a TR XP-90 but the actul specs are no where near that there more like 35 to 38 DB and maybe like 30 to 40 CFM and rigging them up to a heatsink is really bad cuz then they are super loud


----------



## erocker (Sep 11, 2010)

Well, these are suppesedly "new", so perhaps they just reversed the airflow. Either way, it should be good for my suffocating HTPC.


----------



## Nothgrin (Sep 11, 2010)

I have used the old version since 2004 when I purchased one in Taiwan (where these are made). At the time they were exhaust. I took it apart and converted it to an intake with a self made filter (2 layers of dryer sheets). Early this year my Dominator RAM fans died so I decided to convert that fan back into exhaust as my RAM fan.






I cut off the 5.25" bay mounting holes and most of the plastic, glued it to an aluminum sheet and used the Dominator's slot clamps to hold it in place.





Here's the dryer sheets that I made for a 23CM fan. I would recommend using new sheets. First you want to wash them out with hot water to remove the dried liquid in the sheet. You want to keep crunching them up and do this for about 1 minute. Afterwards let it dry out and just stretch it to the size of your fan to install. Whats great about dryer sheets is that they pull dust out of the air that passes by instead of forcing dust to cling to the filter like most do. It's cheap, disposable and the only option I can think of for a large diameter fan.

The new ones look like they come as intake. However without removable filter on it many people would shy away from it. But if you are handy with tools you can just reverse the fan. And be careful of bending the blades they are made of very malleable aluminum. From their description they are now using ball bearings instead of the sleeve bearings of the first version. This should make them run quieter and last much longer.

I may actually end up getting another one of these and modify it for a side intake for my case.


----------



## Meizuman (Sep 12, 2010)

Kenshai said:


> If it really moves that much air at that noise level then it is rather impressive.



I believe it could. I have a room fan, that has a radial fan design. It is really silent and pushes great amounts of air. Plus the airflow is very controlled. I've been waiting for this type of coolers to come more popular in PC's.


----------



## erocker (Sep 13, 2010)

I recieved the cooler today and it is indeed an intake. Moves a good amount of air too. It "feels" like it could be around 100cfm on high to me but I have no "official" way to test it.

As far as noise the ambient sound levels in this room are 51 db A. With my sound meter pointed about a half inch away from the intake vent (highest fan setting) it reads 74 db A. This falls in line with exactly what Evercool has said as far as noise levels. Pointed directly at the motor itself it registers 63 db A. So this means the noise of the rushing air itself is louder than the motor. I would say this is a good buy.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 13, 2010)

Are the vanes of the fan curved?


----------



## erocker (Sep 13, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Are the vanes of the fan curved?



Yes, all made of thin aluminum. One thing that helps the airflow is having something underneath the cooler where it's installed. Be it a DVD drive or some other flat surface so it helps channel the air rearward.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 13, 2010)

Hmm. so I suppose the fan rotates "upwards"?

I wonder how 3 or 4 of them together might work...quite interesting.


----------

